
North Korea sentences US college student to 15 years' hard labour - fforflo
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/16/north-korea-sentences-us-student-to-15-years-hard-labour
======
JustSomeNobody
Every action has consequences. You go to someone else's home and mess with
their stuff, there are consequences.

15 years hard labor is pretty severe, however.

------
ant6n
Man, it must really really suck to be the 'idiot' that North Korea uses to try
putting pressure on the US.

~~~
alirazaq
This idiot could turn out to be the Jason Rezaian of the DPRK. That is, the
bargaining tool the North will use to join the rest of the world.

I would be amazed if Obama's legacy was restoring diplomatic ties with the
last three isolationist states.

